# Mystery Duck/geese in my backyard



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Three of these arrived this morning???

Any ideas??























regards, Rich


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

very interesting looking duck. never seen one before let alone in tx.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Dad gum. Possible domestic birds gone wild? Is color we see in pics close to what you see in the sun? I have never seen one like it before.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

It was overcast when I shot it less than a few hours ago. No color change applied. I only sharpened and cropped. Rich


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I'm checking now with a buddy at TAMU


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

looks like a domestic Muscovy cross. Colors are very similar to a gadwall. Possible Gadwall x muscovy


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

huntinguy said:


> looks like a domestic Muscovy cross. Colors are very similar to a gadwall. Possible Gadwall x muscovy


the fact that 3 of them arrived together makes me doubt that it is some kind of cross. For sure has a gadwallish look to it though...


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Right you are deebo! I didn't read very closely, lol. Definitely throws out the cross theory. I'm intrested in this one too.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Well, then I have a theory... we have a number of Muscovy's that live on Champion's Lake. We also have a lone speckled belly goose that I have pictured here before. These birds definitely have long goose-like necks. 

Me thinks there has been some cross species fooling around going on. They appear to be young...so the fact that they all arrived at once may well be that they hatched somewhere else on the little lake ( 8 acres) and I just haven't been around to see them since that time. Makes sense....thanks Rich


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

What about Muscovy and a tree duck cross


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

No tree ducks have been seen here on the lake, but that doesn't rule out the possiblity. Rich


----------



## blesker (Sep 18, 2006)

That's a very cool find there sir - those are Egyptian Geese.

Wow - I've never heard of one here before.

Very cool.

I figure I better post a link to images so folks don't think I'm full of it.

http://tinyurl.com/2flj3v

Well - I *am* full of it, but not this time. 

Ken


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

dead on blesker, how did I miss that! cool stuff


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

The elusive "gumbo goose", bon appetit!!!!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Hmmmm well, these certainly did not show the deep green coloration on the wings..,but that may be due to the time of the year ....or that they might be immature??? 

Could also be that they never completely opened their wings when I was looking at them. They appeared on the ground in my neighbor's yard, and were sleeping or just lazying around when I was shooting them... ( with a camera). Rich


----------



## Trout Daddy (Sep 12, 2007)

They r egtptian geese .i have 1 on the wall


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Egyptian Geese for sure.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

WOW that is cool Egyptian Geese:


This 63-73 cm long species breeds widely in Africa except deserts and dense forests, and is locally abundant. They are found mostly in the Nile Valley and south of the Sahara. It is also introduced elsewhere; Great Britain and the Netherlands have self-sustaining feral populations, the former dating back to the 18th century, though only formally added to the British list in 1971. In Britain, it is found mainly in East Anglia, in parkland with lakes.

This is a largely terrestrial species, which will also perch readily on trees and buildings. It swims well, and in flight looks heavy, more like a goose than a duck, hence the English name.[_citation needed_]

This species will nest in a large variety of situations, especially in holes in mature trees in parkland. Egyptian Geese usually pair for life.

 
Gosling

The sexes of this striking species are identical in plumage, though the males average slightly larger. There is a fair amount of variation in plumage tone, with some birds greyer and others browner, but this is not sex or age related.

Egyptian geese typically eat seeds, leaves, grasses, and plant stems. Occasionally, they will eat locusts, worms, or other small animals.

Egyptian geese were considered sacred by the ancient Egyptians, and appeared in much of their artwork.

The Egyptian Goose is one of the species to which the _Agreement on the Conservation of African-Eurasian Migratory Waterbirds_ (AEWA) applies


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Ok I might be showing profound ignorance here, but if these are native to Africa what is one doing in North Houston much less more? Escaped convicts perhaps? Rich, great post thanks for sharing.


----------



## blesker (Sep 18, 2006)

RustyBrown said:


> Ok I might be showing profound ignorance here, but if these are native to Africa what is one doing in North Houston much less more? Escaped convicts perhaps? Rich, great post thanks for sharing.


It's not that odd to have groups escape captivity, which is almost certainly what's happened here.

In Europe the same has happened, and there are now self-sustaining populations that have grown out of the small group of escapees.

Reminds me of Americans.



Ken <---- (another proud American)


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Neat pictures Rich, that was a stumper! Unfortunately, I wish we didnt see non-native species like that loose.


----------



## elpescadorclements (Jul 20, 2007)

interesting post. There is a resident population on canyon lake also that I have seen and taken pics of.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Well thats a first for me, Never seen them before...Cool find Rich ol buddy.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

It's a Little Rascals Duck. JK Cool find.


----------

